
Violent video game play diminishes our humanity (2011) [pdf] - claudiawerner
https://www2.psy.uq.edu.au/~uqbbast1/Bastian%20et%20al%20JESP%20in%20press.pdf
======
unsupervisedluv
Wow. An 8-question survey. I sure am convinced.

